# Windows 8.1 with Bing tablet keeps exiting standby



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

I have this tablet that keeps comming out of standby when it sleeps. The event logs show it keeps doing it over and over again throughout the night just sitting there. It even happens with no user logged on! :banghead:

If this means anything...

Event 507, Kernel Power
The system is exiting connected standby
Reason: User Input.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

try putting it in airplane mode when not in use for any period of time. user input could mean auto email checks, app notifications, app updates etc. all of that still happens when the tablet is not being used.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

I coulda sworn that's one of the first things I tried.

But so far I've been playing around with it and it seems that it's working now if I turned off OneDrive syncing and also log off. Cuz either of the other two without the other didn't seem to do the trick. I'll have to test some more. But what kind of "user input" would that be? I didn't make any changes for it to try to sync.


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

Is there a way of logging off the MS account while logged on locally with the MS user credentials?


----------



## rasmasyean (Jul 12, 2008)

OK, after a while...I came across the solution to this.

The keyboard connected to the tablet apparently causes it to periodically come out of standby. I don't now what kind of "User Input" it's giving it, but when I disconnect the keyboard, it doesn't exit standby...particularly when charging as I can see the screen come on and off when it's docked to the keyboard and open.

The tablet model is "Vulcan Excursion XB" for the record.


----------

